# FREE ICD-10-CM Conference Call with CMS



## mmorningstarcpc (Mar 9, 2010)

The Basic Introduction to ICD-10-CM National Provider Conference Call will be conducted on Tuesday, March 23, 2010 from

1:00 p.m. – 2:30 p.m. Eastern Daylight Time. 



This conference call will provide an overview of ICD-10-CM/PCS requirements and a basic introduction to ICD-10-CM. The following topics will be discussed:

·         Requirement to report ICD-10-CM/PCS codes for services provided on or after October 1, 2013.

·         ICD-9-CM codes will not be accepted after October 1, 2013 (there will not be a grace period).

·         Benefits of ICD-10-CM.

·         Key similarities and differences between ICD-9-CM and ICD-10-CM.

·         General structure and characteristics of ICD-10-CM.

·         New features in ICD-10-CM.

·         Setting the record straight about common ICD-10-CM myths and misperceptions.

·         Impact of ICD-10-CM on medical record documentation.



Registration information and discussion materials for this conference call can be accessed at

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ICD10/07_CMS_Sponsored_Calls.asp .


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Machelle~


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Ceu*

Would anyone know if you will recieve a CEU ?


----------



## ReginaR (Mar 23, 2010)

I am listening to the webinar right now and it is worth 1 ceu


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 23, 2010)

I am too-I thought the 1 CEU was for AHIMA?  Did they mention the AAPC? If so, I missed it...


----------



## jlb102780 (Mar 23, 2010)

rebeccawoodward said:


> I am too-I thought the 1 CEU was for AHIMA?  Did they mention the AAPC? If so, I missed it...



No that's what I heard too. Only AHIMA, nothing about AAPC


----------



## jgf-CPC (Mar 26, 2010)

I could not get the info needed for the CEU although AAPC told me they should have given us an index number to use. So far I have not found out a thing. If anyone finds out please let me know!!!! Thanks!


----------

